# Specific Carbohydrate Experiences



## IBSRunnerKid (Aug 2, 2011)

I have always had issues with ibs and have recently discovered I have various systemic problems in my kidneys, pancreas, gallbladder, and liver. I have been placed on a high refined carbohydrate diet with coconut oil as my ONLY fat and egg whites as my ONLY protein. I run 100 mpw and eat 3500 calories a day, mostly from plain pasta and rice. Im also eating low fiber veggies like tomatoes, lettuce, green beans. Because of the inflammatory links research has found to grains, I wonder if this is truly my best bet in the long run. Follow the specific carbohydrate approach, I was wondering if replacing my carbs from grains with honey, soluble-fiber fruits and veggies, and fruit juices would be beneficial. I feel I would at least get more vitamins in this way. I am just a little fuzzy as some say fructose is the easiest carb to digest, and some say its a nightmare for ibs sufferers. What are some of your experiences?


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Both grains and sugar cause inflammation. But refined sugar like fruit juice would be even worse than non refined sugar.The coconut oil you eat make sure it is cold pressed. or prepared a speical way so it's not rancid. Vegetable oils are one of the major inflammation causing foods now a days. But that is because they are heated and not prepared properly. If you eat Cold pressed extra vergin olive oil it will cause zero inflammation because it's cold pressed.Also if you are having problems in your kidneys, pancreas, gallbladder and liver then a high refined carbohydrate diet has got to be one of the worst diets you could possibly do. A low fat, high refined carb diet causes fatty liver. While a low carb, high fat diet cures it.And a low-fat, high-carbohydrate diet also causes inflammation of the appendix leading to appendicitis. The deficiency of fat in the diet prevents the gallbladder from discharging its contents, thereby leading to gallstones requiring a cholecystectomy (surgical removal of the gallbladder).And what kind of kidney problem is it? Is it the creatine test one where you can not eat alot of protein? Let me explain how that happend. High carb diet over the years = insulin and type 2 diabete problems. Which then resulted in your kidney becomeing damaged and no longer able to handle alot of protein. So to make it clear a refined high carb diet is what damaged your kidney. Not fat and protein. But the result is your kidney can no longer handle high amounts of protein.Anyways may i guess your situation? You have insulin problems and doctors say you are pre-diabetic. Your also a twig like person from the lack of saturated fats in your diet. And your cholesterol is at normal levels because you eat low fat. However Cholesterol is your body's natural healing process so you have massive inflammation that needs healing but because you eat too low fat your body does not have the resources to produce cholesterol to heal you so the inflammation runs rampant.This may sound odd but what you want to do right now is sky rocket your cholesterol by eating a low carb, high fat diet of non-overcooked and or raw healthy fats like cold pressed olive oil, unsalted butter and egg yolks so your body can heal itself. And 6 or so months down the road of eating healthy fats your body will have healed itself and the inflammation and have no more need for high cholesterol in your blood and then it will go to normal levels.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/08/10/making-sense-of-your-cholesterol-numbers.aspxAlso know that when i say you need your Cholesterol to sky rocket it means your LDL will sky rocket. BUT Your triglycerides will DROP FAST healing your pancreas in the process. So a high fat, low carb diet no more than 20 grams of carbohydrates per day will for the first 6 or so months sky rocket your LDL and greatly lower your triglycerides. And after the 6 months of eating this way your LDL will then go to normal levels because the infalmmation is healed and your triglycerides will stay low in a healthy range as well.Heres a list of foods you should eat. Make sure you eat chicken skin too. Don't toss it away.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/weight/foodslist2.phpNote: if you have never been a fat burning metabolism before then for the first week or so on a low carb, high fat diet you will feel bad. But generally after 5-7 days you will start feeling alot better after your body adapts to a fat burning metabolism. And then even further down the road you will feel even better.Also your muscles take the longest to adapt to a low carb diet But trust me they will eventually adapt.Note: If i was correct about your kidney problem then make sure you eat less protein. But with less protein you will need a little more carbohydrates. So if you have that kidney problem you can eat 40 or so grams of carbohydrates per day of vegetables.I strongly suggest you go on a high fat, low carb diet. But if you wish to keep with your high carb diet here is good high carb foods that will not cause much inflammation.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/index.phphttp://www.westonaprice.org/food-features/be-kind-to-your-grainsand-your-grains-will-be-kind-to-youhttp://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/articles/dig13.phphttp://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/articles/foods18.phpThese links will teach and explain to you how to properly prepare grains so they don't cause much inflammation. You can search that healingbee site for more pages of how to prepare grains properly. And other info for high carb foods to prepare properly so they don't cause much inflammation Edit:And heres a link to my IBS-D safe foods that i control my IBS with.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140891-frustrated-with-diets-for-ibs/


----------



## IBSRunnerKid (Aug 2, 2011)

ziggy7 said:


> Both grains and sugar cause inflammation. But refined sugar like fruit juice would be even worse than non refined sugar.The coconut oil you eat make sure it is cold pressed. or prepared a speical way so it's not rancid. Vegetable oils are one of the major inflammation causing foods now a days. But that is because they are heated and not prepared properly. If you eat Cold pressed extra vergin olive oil it will cause zero inflammation because it's cold pressed.Also if you are having problems in your kidneys, pancreas, gallbladder and liver then a high refined carbohydrate diet has got to be one of the worst diets you could possibly do. A low fat, high refined carb diet causes fatty liver. While a low carb, high fat diet cures it.And a low-fat, high-carbohydrate diet also causes inflammation of the appendix leading to appendicitis. The deficiency of fat in the diet prevents the gallbladder from discharging its contents, thereby leading to gallstones requiring a cholecystectomy (surgical removal of the gallbladder).And what kind of kidney problem is it? Is it the creatine test one where you can not eat alot of protein? Let me explain how that happend. High carb diet over the years = insulin and type 2 diabete problems. Which then resulted in your kidney becomeing damaged and no longer able to handle alot of protein. So to make it clear a refined high carb diet is what damaged your kidney. Not fat and protein. But the result is your kidney can no longer handle high amounts of protein.Anyways may i guess your situation? You have insulin problems and doctors say you are pre-diabetic. Your also a twig like person from the lack of saturated fats in your diet. And your cholesterol is at normal levels because you eat low fat. However Cholesterol is your body's natural healing process so you have massive inflammation that needs healing but because you eat too low fat your body does not have the resources to produce cholesterol to heal you so the inflammation runs rampant.This may sound odd but what you want to do right now is sky rocket your cholesterol by eating a low carb, high fat diet of non-overcooked and or raw healthy fats like cold pressed olive oil, unsalted butter and egg yolks so your body can heal itself. And 6 or so months down the road of eating healthy fats your body will have healed itself and the inflammation and have no more need for high cholesterol in your blood and then it will go to normal levels.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/08/10/making-sense-of-your-cholesterol-numbers.aspxAlso know that when i say you need your Cholesterol to sky rocket it means your LDL will sky rocket. BUT Your triglycerides will DROP FAST healing your pancreas in the process. So a high fat, low carb diet no more than 20 grams of carbohydrates per day will for the first 6 or so months sky rocket your LDL and greatly lower your triglycerides. And after the 6 months of eating this way your LDL will then go to normal levels because the infalmmation is healed and your triglycerides will stay low in a healthy range as well.Heres a list of foods you should eat. Make sure you eat chicken skin too. Don't toss it away.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/weight/foodslist2.phpNote: if you have never been a fat burning metabolism before then for the first week or so on a low carb, high fat diet you will feel bad. But generally after 5-7 days you will start feeling alot better after your body adapts to a fat burning metabolism. And then even further down the road you will feel even better.Also your muscles take the longest to adapt to a low carb diet But trust me they will eventually adapt.Note: If i was correct about your kidney problem then make sure you eat less protein. But with less protein you will need a little more carbohydrates. So if you have that kidney problem you can eat 40 or so grams of carbohydrates per day of vegetables.I strongly suggest you go on a high fat, low carb diet. But if you wish to keep with your high carb diet here is good high carb foods that will not cause much inflammation.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/index.phphttp://www.westonaprice.org/food-features/be-kind-to-your-grainsand-your-grains-will-be-kind-to-youhttp://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/articles/dig13.phphttp://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/articles/foods18.phpThese links will teach and explain to you how to properly prepare grains so they don't cause much inflammation. You can search that healingbee site for more pages of how to prepare grains properly. And other info for high carb foods to prepare properly so they don't cause much inflammation Edit:And heres a link to my IBS-D safe foods that i control my IBS with.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140891-frustrated-with-diets-for-ibs/


I actuall have high cholesterol and high LDL... i was eating a higher fat diet (lots of hardboiled eggs and full-fat dairy) when i found out i had these problems several months ago. I believe diet has helped because i feel better and have increased my running mileage from 30-100+ miles per week. I do not eat a "lowfat/low protein diet" in terms of total amount, just lower in total percentage, as i eat so many calories a day. A typical 3500 calorie day for me would probably be 550g CHO, 100g fat, and 100+g protein. The coconut oil is extra virgin, unrefined and does seem to digest FAR better than any other fat source, and is almost pure SFA in the form of MCTs fo I know im getting plenty of sat. fat... it is the most concentrated source of SFA in nature. I just know I couldnt run fast and at high volumes on a low CHO diet. I also have allergies to the capsicum family, nuts, seeds, and barley, so a lot of your safe foods wouldnt work for me. Im also not sure that natural sugars are all inflammatory, as many berries and citrus are very anti inflammatory, as are root vegetables.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Your right berries are good and not inflammatory causing. And spices like curcumin are good vs inflamamtion too. I don't know about all root vegetables though. Some like potatos and sweet potatos i think cause inflammation.Fruit can get a little too sugary at times though like bananas. And all the man made sugar food things are too sugary.If you have insulin resistant cells though you may want to avoid all sugar untill your cells are no longer insulin resistant but with the amount you exercise you are most likely ok.Have you considerd switching to a fat burning metabolism? I heard people on fat burning metabolisms have more endurance so that would be better for a runner. Also the last endurance person i showed the fat burning metabolism too he really liked the diet.As a fat burning metabolism & low carb you will have zero bloating, zero gas, your blood sugar will stay normalized so average energy all day. And your stomach should do really good atleast mine did.At my link to my safe foods you could just take out the bell peppers then it wouldnt have the foods your allergic tonly down side to trying out a fat burning metabolism is the first week of adapation is the hardest part and then the months of muscle adaptation after that =/


IBSRunnerKid said:


> I actuall have high cholesterol and high LDL... i was eating a higher fat diet (lots of hardboiled eggs and full-fat dairy) when i found out i had these problems several months ago.


Did you also eat lots of refined carbohydrates along with these foods? That is what caused the high LDL. Or perhaps did you overcook your foods? The hardboiled eggs were they cooked alot then stored in a fridge for hours at a time makeing the cholesterol in them oxidise?There is a few cases when saturated fats can actually cause inflammation and thats when they are overcooked/burnt or the cholesterol oxidises or they are rancid. This is the same case for every food we eat as well.The dairy you ate was it UHT milk? that stuff is very bad. It's overcooked and completely dead and will make you sick. UHT stands for Ultra-high-temperature. It should state if it is UHT or not on the dairy package.The dairy you want to be eating is full fat raw milk from healthy grass fed cows.http://www.realmilk.com/That milk is very hard to find though. That is why i mostly just eat unsalted butter and hard cheese dairy.Also if you wish to keep eating lot's of carbohydrates then i can't guarantee your LDL will reach normal levels. However here is a few things you can do that should help. And if you can make all the carbohydrates you eat non inflammatiory causeing then your LDL should reach normal levels.properly prepared grains don't cause much inflammation if any. The links i showed should help you with that.Exercise also helps reduce inflammation and eating lot's of that good coconut oil you have should help reduce inflammation too Also to make it clear about cholesterol.Inflammation is your body's natural healing process.Cholesterol comes in because, in order to replace your damaged cells, it is necessary. Remember that no cell can form without it. So if you have damaged cells that need to be replaced, your liver will be notified to make more cholesterol and release it into your bloodstream. This is a deliberate process that takes place in order for your body to produce new, healthy cells.If you get a cut for instance, the process of inflammation is what allows you to heal. Ultimately, the cut is healed and a protective scar may form over the area. If your arteries are damaged, a very similar process occurs inside of your body, except that a "scar" in your artery is known as plaque.This plaque, along with the thickening of your blood and constricting of your blood vessels that normally occur during the inflammatory process, can indeed increase your risk of high blood pressure and heart attacks.So foods and things that damage your body and cause inflammation is what can raise the risk of a heart attack. Be careful what you hear from the health care system they are very corrupt.But just because the world veiws these things as massively important and big don't dwell on these types of things it can eat years of time up. Rather follow what is truly important KJV Holy Bible the word of God


----------



## IBSRunnerKid (Aug 2, 2011)

CHO is short for carbohydrate. Im not going to argue, but ive been on a lower carb diet before and that is when my digestive system and blood sugar were the worst. My doctor said my higher fat diet was causing a lot of stress to my pancreas and in turn damaging my bodys glucose tolerance. Through change in diet i have found better blood sugar control on a higher CHO diet. As far as running, fat burning metabolism can only work at very low intensities. Speed and explosion must come through the breakdown of stored glucose.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

IBSRunnerKid said:


> As far as running, fat burning metabolism can only work at very low intensities. Speed and explosion must come through the breakdown of stored glucose.


58% of protein can be converted to glucose. And my body has adapted to low carb so my muscles have far more insulin receptors on them than other people's so all the glucose i get go's into them or as brain fuel. I am fully able to do speed and explosion exercise on a low carb diet. It just takes a person about 6 months for there muscles to adapt to be able to do it. However no bodybuilder is willing to wait 6 months of weaker muscles to adapt. Mostly the only people who stick to the diet are people who are morbidly obese they lose all this fat and stay on the diet and by that time there muscles have adapted.I would guess someone who went from a super high carb diet to a super low carb diet would take the longest for there muscles to adapt.I also maybe heard that your muscles can adapt to use other sources of fuel like fatty acids? however i have not looked up on this yet so i don't know.Also i said 20 grams of carbs per day in my pervious post but i should point out that that is just the amount you eat during the start of a low carb diet. Generally you will eat 30-40 grams per day later on. Some people even eat 80-100 grams of carbs per day and are still able to stay a fat burning metabolism. But i mostly eat around the 20-40 grams per day. Also you don't count fiber.When a human baby is being breast fed they are eating a diet with 50 to 57% of calories from fat. And a chicken egg is 61% fat.Anyways if you wish to stay on a high carb diet then make sure you prepare your grains properly it should help alot.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/articles/foods18.php#a1And as for sugar avoid all man made sugars and stick to natural ones. Even bananas are ok if you are exercising alot.Prepareing your grains properly should help with your IBS as well. And you will be able to absorb the nutrients from them when they are prepared properly.


----------



## IBSRunnerKid (Aug 2, 2011)

Im not really looking for advice on how to eat a high fat diet. My interest is in peoples experiences with SCD. And to answer your question, no. It wasnt a super high protein diet. And the things you are saying are contradictions. To run at paces applicable to seious training, 70-80% of calories burnt are in the form of blood glucose or that stored in muscle and liver glycogen. To burn glucose via protein synthesis, I would have to be eating HUNDREDS of grams of protein a day to meet my running requirements. And yes, it is very possible for fats to place stress on the pancreas, especially if you cant properly metabolize them, as blood tests I have had done have proved I can't. The reason I do the coconut oil is because it is higher in medium chain triglycerides than any other fat source, which bypass the lymphatic system and pancreas. Also, CHO isnt the only thing that stimulates insulin responses... fatty acids and amino acids do as well, som far more than pure glucose... as in the case of proteins such as whey and many saturated fats. Insulin responses in the body do not cause diabetes... resistance to pick up circulating insulin does. This has more to do with genetics, activity level, and the amount of visceral fat on the body. It is true eskimos have a low diabetes incidence on a very high fat diet. Other traditional cultures, such as southeast asian and Native Central Americans, however, have just as low occurences of diabetes and all the other diseases of modern western society. Macronutrient composition of the diet does not have very much to do with diabetes levels rising... the constant lowering of activity(less calories burned)+ eating more calories (in any form)=weight gain=excess visceral fat=decreased ability to utilize glucose and insulin=greaterrisk of diabetes.


----------



## Dani_01 (Oct 19, 2011)

im still tring to figure out what foods i can and cant eat, so far i have worked out that it is generaly faty greasy food i cant eat, as well as many of the carbohydrate group, I can not eat white pasta, rice, noodles, potatoes, or white bread, but i can eat brown pasta, and sweet potatoes. Can anyone who is more experianced with the condition please offer some suggestions at to what other foods to try bassed on this.thanks.


----------

